# Whirlpool gas oven will not stay hot



## RochelleF (Jan 19, 2016)

I have a Whirlpool Super Capacity 465 Accubake System range/oven. The burners work fine, but when I use the oven, it will usually preheat and stay hot from anywhere from 1/2 an hour or even longer, but usually stops heating without being turned off. The broiler works fine and I'm not sure about the self-clean feature. I don't think it's kicking on, although the panel lights all say everything is working. I wonder if this is worth fixing, or would I be better off buying a new appliance? Thanks to all who respond.


----------



## ProGreen (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey Rochelle, I found a thread with similar problem to yours. Could be ignitor, gas valve or circuit board. Apparently, your gas oven (assuming it's gas here), must detect a persistent oven flame or it shuts down.

Here is the link and comment on this oven being cost effective to fix (scroll down):

http://www.amazon.com/Whirlpool-9758079-Oven-Igniter-Range/product-reviews/B0053Y2I8U

Good luck.


----------



## RochelleF (Jan 19, 2016)

*Thank you very much!!*

:smile:


----------

